# hello everybody :)



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

hello everyone 
my names amelia and im thinking of starting to show and breed and i thought i would come here and find as much as possible before i dive into the world of mice  :lol:


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome Amelia!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! This forum has been extremely helpful, I'm sure you're gonna love it here!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Where are you based amelia ?


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

Wight Isle Stud said:


> Where are you based amelia ?


im in nottinghamshire


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi.....have you thought of joining the National Mouse Club?
There are plenty of NMC breeders around your area and if you are interested in joining the club and showing there are people near who'll help you out


----------



## ameliaxx (Dec 3, 2011)

im deffently thinking of joining the NMC


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

